# Update on my APlan insurance



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

about 5 months I was preparing to move home - checked the tescos of this world to see if there was any impact - none or slightly less so was chuffed!

About to move rings APlan and got stung for nearly 200 quid for 4 months worth of insurance, not happy but you just dont have anychoice!

So renewal comes through this morning and low and behold its approx the same as last years before the move...

Needless to say they wont be getting my custom - if they take the piff like that.


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

Well that solved that Im now with Liverpool Victoria - £340 quid cheaper than APlan!! and with Mods with a 20% increase in BHP so that will sort me when Rod does the turbo (never told APlan anything)

So L&V @ £663 protected NC


----------

